# Niamh has a sore shoulder



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Got the girls back from the kennels today, gave them both baths and blow-dries. They ate, snuggled and charged around the court yard. Next thing we hear is the yelping from Niamh as she clatters into one of the chairs with her front left paw/shoulder. Chairs are cast aluminium so not heavy but rather solid for a 16 week old. 

That was about lunchtime and the poor little mite has a sore shoulder. We did not take her out this afternoon as we did not want to aggravate it. She's walking with a limp and if she puts her paws on Cara's back she yelps. I have moved it around and can't feel anything untoward. But when I put her down on the floor before I moved her shoulder outwards nd she gave a serious yelp.

Considering seeing what she is like in the morning and maybe take her to the vets. Not sure what to do here, advice would be great and appreciated.

K xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww, poor little thing, they usually hide pain pretty good...Id be tempted to give the vet a call at least to see what they recommend doing.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Let us know what the vet says... As Amanda says they only usually complain when something hurts bad. She may have hurt her collar bone so a visit to the vet is a good idea..


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Morning

Well we had an ok night, she didn't want to move much last night and didn't want to play so we had an early night. Niamh has a slight limp this morning but it looks like my Tiny Taz is getting back to her normal self. Somehow we are going to try and get her to rest up, no running around playing chasy for a couple of days.

K xx


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

ok had more murder squeals so off to the vets at 6.45. Fingers crossed. xx


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Hope the little girl is alright

ray:


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Back now. There is a muscle cage around the shoulder joint and Niamh has damaged the tendons and ligaments to her shoulder joint. 

So we have a weeks worth of pain killers, 2 x 5-10 minutes of lead walking for at least 1 week. Need to keep her quiet (not quite sure how we can do that) and if no improvement take her back.

Its our NW poo walk next sunday and I was hoping to take Niamh on her own as Cara will be recovering from her op, so we won't be doing that :walkies: 

Think it's time for my painkillers ...where is that glass of wine!!!

K xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Poor thing! She really hurt herself!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Try to get her some canine Bowen therapy. Its great for acute injuries like that. And very gentle.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hope she's managing to rest and that the pain killers are doing there job.... Bowen therapy for dogs great idea xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh cocka - POO .. sorry Kirsty only just seen this thread ... I hope little Niamh is ok, oh yes hit the wine bottle Kirsty and good luck trying to keep a young puppy calm and quiet  Love to you and your poos xxx


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

No murder squeals today but she did take herself off to a corner this morning after hurting it.

Niamh and Cara are in the play wrestling stage so I've spent a lot of the day saying no, stop it, getting them to stop chasing each other. Derek's grumpy with them especially Niamh, disrupts peaceful existence ... So therapy ... Forget the dogs can I have it instead ??


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes - you deserve it! Leave grumpy and ouchy alone together for mutually bonding and take Cara out to chase leaves in a wood or something. You'll feel better and Niamh may rest without her buddy around!


----------



## Karenandnick (Oct 28, 2012)

My little 16 week old did exactly the same thing last week,he yelped as if he was being strangled for a good 5 mins after it happened then spent the evening feeling very sorry for himself,we took him to the vets the next morning and they gave him an anti inflammatory but no pain killers!it's been a week now and if he twists it in a certain way when he's playing he still gives a little yelp!nothing too bad but I'm worried it's something quite serious and he's just being a brave wee soldier!!


----------

